# Star Carbon forks - types?



## motionid (Sep 9, 2004)

Has anyone notices how many different decals there are for the star carbon forks.
I seem to have spotted 3 different kinds so far.
Anyone understand the significance?
Cheers,
Motion-id.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

motionid said:


> Has anyone notices how many different decals there are for the star carbon forks.
> I seem to have spotted 3 different kinds so far.
> Anyone understand the significance?
> Cheers,
> Motion-id.


White decal,

Yellow decal,

& one with "Columbus" below "Star"... I've always assumed it is for advertisement purpose for the race... but not sure.

Which other kind did ya see?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Seems to me the design changed for the 04 model. Thicker at the crown and rounder down the legs for the new ones as opposed to more bladed for the older versions. Maybe this happened with the switch to 28.6 steerer? Or maybe I'm imagining this?

compare this pic: http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2004-colnago/accessories/components/starfork.html
to this one: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=CATEGORY_VIEW&CATEGORY.ID=211&MODE=

The Competitive Cyclist one looks to be an older one (do they even still make new forks w/the yellow decal or are those just back stock?) 




6was9 said:


> White decal,
> 
> Yellow decal,
> 
> ...


----------



## motionid (Sep 9, 2004)

*star carbon forks - images...*

yes,
So far I think the yellow decals are for the fork sold seperately but I canot be sure.
The other 2 are:
http://www.maestro-uk.com/colnago-c50-lampre-lo.htm

http://www.maestro-uk.com/colnago-c50-pr4-lo.htm

Still, wonder what the significance is....

Cheers,

Motion-id.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Actually...*



motionid said:


> yes,
> So far I think the yellow decals are for the fork sold seperately but I canot be sure.
> The other 2 are:
> http://www.maestro-uk.com/colnago-c50-lampre-lo.htm
> ...


There are two different ones: 1" and 1 1/8" ( went to 1 1/8 beginning this year (04) on most of their models; they were the one of the last ones to hold out on 1 1/8" headtube.)

And also if you order a special paint scheme and purchase a fork at the same time they can paint the fork to match your frame.

There is no difference between the yellow decaled fork to the white...just the color of the decal to look better with your frame color.

Some pro's bikes have different decal (additional decal) as advertisement I believe...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Thos two at Maestro appear to be the 'new' Star, just with a different paint job on the AD22 Lampre. And doesn't that Lampre bike look sweet? I don't care if it does add an extra couple hundred grams over the new, cheapo '05 colorways.

'nuff fiddling on the net - it's an absolutely perfect Indian summer day here in Sonoma. Blue skies, calm, 65 degrees F. Gotta go ride!


----------



## motionid (Sep 9, 2004)

*thanks *

6was9,
thanks for your reply.
Your explanation seems to make the most sense 

As for peterpen's comments - lucky for you. There is a typhoon here!

Cheers,
motionid.


----------

